# Dress regs for Air force in Cadpat?



## Adam (14 Oct 2005)

Does anyone know the proper dress for Air force in Army units?  I am new to Petawawa and there seems to be a secret Army dress code that everyone knows but me. Ive been instructed to wear blue t-shirt with blue rank and name tag,  Green t-shirt with blue name tag and rank, and now green t-shirt with green name tag and rank. This has left me more confused than usual.  Also whats the deal with wearing sleeves rolled up, is this optional?  I think it is but found out today that your sleeves must be down if your wearing a jacket because " If its cold enough to wear a jacket then obviously your sleeves will be down. Can anyone direct me to the book of secret Army dress regs?


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Oct 2005)

There is no secret, my guess each person at the MWO/CWO level has their own particular prefrence, and on large base you are probably going to have several, each one issuing conflicting statements.  I say, wear a blue/green undershirt, wear the green name tag, blue rank slip-on, and have one sleeve up and one down.


----------



## Peace (14 Oct 2005)

Wear the blues as it is the offical dress code until someone higher officially tells you what the dealio is,  you cant go wrong unless you start thinkning for yourself.  just follow the book unless told otherwise.


----------



## Judy (14 Oct 2005)

If you're airforce then you wear the blue t-shirt with the blue flashes and blue name tag.  If you have only the green flashes and green nametag, then you wear a green shirt.

There is a date when you aren't allowed to roll your sleeves anymore - it's sometime in Sept or Oct I think.  So just to be on the safe side, roll them down.  I think the date has probably passed already.  Also, there is a date come spring/summer where they tell you you can start rolling again.

Also, make sure your reflective strips on the rainjacket are tucked up.  It's not something you'd probably think about, but you aren't supposed to have them down during the day.

One last thing - NO WEDGE WITH CADPAT!!!!!!! I see so many people here on base with it, and it pisses me off.  It says clearly in the regs - wear beret only with cadpat.  Hrm... I'm trying to think where I saw that though.  Was it 4 Wing regs only, or was it CF wide?? I'm not sure.

Just don't wear the wedge anyway - it looks dumb.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Oct 2005)

"RSM, what is the acceptable form of dress, for my element, while with your Unit?

Try that, then there won't be any misunderstanding.

Besides, this isn't a question for army.ca, but a question for your Chain of Command. Ask your Supervisor.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Oct 2005)

A couple of things I've noticed so far in this thread: 1) None of the Posters are from Petawawa. 2) You haven't mentioned what Unit you are Posted to. 3) When are you posted?

If you are going to one of the Bde Units, you can almost rest assured that you are going to be wearing a green T-shirt.

If you are Air Force Element, your rank and name tag are the Blue, unless they make them in Green so you can blend in with the Cbt Arms types in their Unit.

The new Dress Regs now leave a lot to your own discretion when it comes to rolling sleeves up or down.  If you are too hot, roll them up; too cold roll them down.  If it is without a doubt a winter weather situation, leave your sleeves down.  If you are in the Field leave your sleeves down.  If you are wearing a jacket, no one can see your shirt sleeves.

As has already been said: Ask your gaining Unit what Dress to "Report In" in.  That way you can't go wrong.  Someone in Comox can't tell you how to dress in Halifax, and vis versa.  Call your unit in Pet and find out.


----------



## willy (14 Oct 2005)

Canadian Forces Dress Instructions.  Available in PDF format at http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dhh/publications/engraph/cfps_e.asp?cat=6.  This pam is the master reference for all issues pertaining to dress.

CANFORGEN 070/04, available online at http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2004/070-04_e.asp.  This message specifically outlines CF policy wrt Air Force pers wearing combats.


----------

